# Software Tester but can apply for 261311 - Analyst Programmer.?



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I know that this is a silly question, but i need your advise please.

I am a software Test Engineer and my Job code corresponds to any of the codes 261314 , 263213, 263211.

But I was sponsored a work permit by my employer on the Job code 261311 which is Analyst Programmer in 2012. I also successfully received my work Visa in 2012.

I have always felt that the roles and responsibilities of 261311 are *PARTIALLY * matching my roles, and certain roles are not related to me at all (programming stuffs)

But now, As i want to apply for PR, is it OK to really consider 261311.? (provided I manage to get the same roles and responsibilities from my Employer in the reference letter.?)

Or would ACS want me to change the JOB CODE by seeing my designation, which is TEST ENGINEER.

Please share me your thoughts guys.

Thanks,
Manoj.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Maoj, 

it depends . DIBP and ACS consider 20hrs/week as full-time employment. If you can demonstrate that a significant portion of your work is related to one code you can get positive assessment. For example, I worked as a lecturer and researcher at uni with my work load equally split between teaching and research/programming. So I had the choice to get assessed as "Software Engineer" or "University Lecturer". I chose to get assessed as "Software Engineer" because it is on the SOL. I did not "hide" that I was also teaching etc. but asked HR to state clearly in the reference letter how much of my time was dedicated to the different job codes. 

In ICT job profiles are usually not that cleanly separated. Plus, over the years there can be a natural career progression from, say, manual testing to automation testing, development and management or analytics. The ACS homepage states that you can get assessed in multiple job codes as well: 



> If you require to be assessed under more than *one* ANZSCO code, please lodge a “Review Application” after you have received your result letter and your application has been finalized.


That said, I would recommend to stick to the ANZSCO code that you were nominated for (Analyst Programmer) even if some of your parts/responsibilities match another code. On a 457 - which I assume you are currently on - you are strictly speaking not allowed to switch roles within the company. If your employer wanted to move you from, say, development to project management they would have to apply to DIBP. To quote from DIBP Booklet 9 on page 16: 



> You must notify us within 10 working days if: [...] there are *changes to the work duties* carried out by the sponsored visa holder.


And more on page 47: 



> If you have been granted a subclass 457 visa and you want to change your employer or occupation you are not required to apply for a new visa.
> 
> However, before you can start working for a new employer or in a new occupation, you must be nominated by your proposed new employer and have that nomination approved first.


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Monika,

Thank you very much for such detailed information. Especially for explaining with your case as an example. Its people like you who make this forum The Best for beginners like myself. 

I want to let you know that I was holding a 457 Visa till last month ( I am so sorry that I have not included this in my post, i should have).

So currently i dont hold the work permit.

Also, I would make my profile alinged to Analyst Programmer as most of the roles matches my profile.

Once again, Thank you so much for replying. 

Cheers,
Manoj.


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

Is it possible for one to get certified as Software Tester and get re-certified as Analyst Programmer? Considering many of the Roles and Responsibilities match both ANZSCO Codes.


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

escaflowne said:


> Is it possible for one to get certified as Software Tester and get re-certified as Analyst Programmer? Considering many of the Roles and Responsibilities match both ANZSCO Codes.



I hope so because of 2 reasons... 
1. based on the reply given by espresso which obviously is from ACS' website.
2. The roles are mostly (90℅) matching with Analyst Programmer, provided the repsonsibilities you have described in your case also matches it rather than purely focussed in Testing.


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

So do we go with the re-assessment or a new application?


----------



## vinitmalhotra (May 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum, please suggest me one thing. I am a software tester from last 4.5 years. Can i apply under Analyst Programmer or I should apply under Software Engineer......
Please let me know going for analyst Programer would be fine??

How much does Resume matters!!


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

If you can get the "Reference Letters/Stat Dec" which matches the responsibilities of an Analyst programmer, then you can go ahead. However, in case of a physical verification by DIBP, your referees should confirm whatever has been written on the letter.


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi all,
I am new to this forum,
I have been working in Australia from past 2.5 years. I have 5 years total experience as data maintenance engineer. As per my joining letter ( when I joined in India) and my offer letter (when I moved to Australia they gave it) my designation is 
GIS engineer and in my 457 visa accepted letter my designation is Electrical drafts person, but some of my roles (40-60%)are matching with software engineer (my duties mentioned in offer letter are matching with SE) though my designation is GIS engineer.
Recently I have approached global Consultency as I was not aware of this forum at that moment, they have given the reply as I can apply for PR under 189 as a software engineer.
1.My doubt is am I eligible to apply for PR under soft ware engineer as I can not get reference letter from my company as SE
2. If I will apply for skills assessment under software engineer, will it be a problem for me or my company while verification.
At present I have only 45 points excluding experience( age30(>32years),qualification15 (MCA))
3. My self and my wife(we just got married last month, she just completed B. Tech) got 6 in each module in IELTS. So for IELTS am I able to claim 5 points or not. ( I read in this forum we can get 5 points for 6 band in IELTS).
4. Am I able claim points for my spouse as she has not joined in job yet. If not please provide the information how can I get points for my spouse.

If my self and my spouse both will get 5,5point for ielts my points will be 55. So I can try for state sponsorship to meet required 60points criteria or else I will sit and prepare for 7 band in ielts, if in case my experience will be not considered by ACS as SE. (Any how I will go for skills assessment after I will be received ur suggestions).

Thanks you all for your patience to read this big story.

Thanks a lot for your suggestions in advance..


----------

